# Vise last night, trout this morning



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I tied up some white woolly buggers with grey hackle last night. I struggled with them, and they were pathetic looking (even for my first flies). However, this trout did not seem to mind....fortunately, you really can't see the fly in the pic!


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

but that's a nice winter trout! Good job...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow!!!!nice job!!! what crick were you on thats not frozen??....congrats..................s.f.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lol well take an Urbana guess?


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice Fenwick!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nothing makes tying feel better than seeing something go from the vise to the mouth of a fish!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

...Bville!!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know that spot!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice winter brown, Rooster. No matter what your flies look like to you or us, the fish is the only judge that matters. And it looks like that wooly bugger makes the grade. Good job.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd recognize that snow anywhere.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

My flies are getting better. Have been tying for less than a year. Definitly the more you tie the better and smoother it gets. Some flies I can tie in under two minutes and they look great. It just takes practice.


----------

